# Ye Olde 'Christmas Blend' Thread: 2020 edition....



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

With profound apologies to those of a Grinchly demeanour....but I am a sucker for the annual Christmas Blends that will be coming on soon from roasters.

The first ad. has just dropped into my mail box, Union's imaginatively titled: 'Christmas Blend'.🙃 A light roast promising clementine, gingerbread and milk chocolate.

Please add others beans/reviews to this thread as you become aware/sample.

Cheers.🤶


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

We have a blend in the works that will be available around Christmas, if that counts? But it ain't very Christmassy, and it won't have the word Christmas anywhere near it


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

North Star have released their 2020 Christmas Blend, a Brazil/El Salvador/Costa Rica mix, promising milk chocolate, brown sugar, orange and sherry.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Good to see money going to good causes, but October?!


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Good to see money going to good causes, but October?!


 Ach you old miser...November is but a few days away. 

Nah, perhaps it is a little early of a normal year....but this year? Oof. There are Christmas trees up already....people are looking for a little light in the darkness...go for it, I say.

On a commercial note, it kinda makes sense to me that the larger roasters want to get their seasonal blends out early, to establish them and perhaps sell a few repeat orders or more? Only really a month and a half to gain traction and move beans.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

I think you're right @ooglewoogle. There's definitely a race to get out there before the Christmas noise starts, and there's definitely a benefit from getting in first. We'll probably be missing a trick, but I'm not sure I can bring myself to have a Christmas blend. I think I'd rather do the four seasons - maybe that's what we'll do!

Don't get me started on Black Friday...


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Union - "Christmas Blend"
North Star - "Christmas Blend"
Redber - "Christmas Blend" (perennial)
Origin - "Christmas Blend"
Rave - "Christmas Blend no.12"
Coaltown - "Deep Winter" & "Candy Cane"
Pact - "The Winter Warmer Christmas Blend"
Caravan - "Xmas Brü"
Ozone - "Christmas Blend 2020"


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Jingle Beans will be making a return to our store very shortly....


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

A perennial Christmas blend... ok then!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Jingle Beans will be making a return to our store very shortly....


 But this I like!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Jingle Beans will be making a return to our store very shortly....


I'll keep an eye open then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

ooglewoogle said:


> Union - "Christmas Blend"
> North Star - "Christmas Blend"
> Redber - "Christmas Blend" (perennial)
> Origin - "Christmas Blend"
> ...


 Someone should try all of these and rank them.... for science


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

ooglewoogle said:


> North Star have released their 2020 Christmas Blend, a Brazil/El Salvador/Costa Rica mix, promising milk chocolate, brown sugar, orange and sherry.


 On that atm, tastes very nice!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

James gourmet have a Winter Hoard blend out, not sure it is strictly speaking a Christmas blend though

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/winter-hoard-2020/

pS we have also got our Christmas lights up outside our house 😉


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My faith in Christmas is restored every year when the first emails ping in with Christmas blend details.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yet another with such an inspired naming...
https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/christmas-coffee/
Ho ho ho


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

80+ coffees with notes/descriptions to fit the festive season... good luck in picking out just one or two 

https://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans/christmas


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Phil104 said:


> 80+ coffees with notes/descriptions to fit the festive season... good luck in picking out just one or two
> 
> https://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans/christmas


 Noice! Threeeaaadkilla.... 😉

Some list. Look forward to hearing people's feedback here on any of which they partake. Have some Coaltown Deep Winter on the way, so will file a report when tried. Probably get a few others too.

Edit...apologies for wrong quote name... I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Ordered the Steampunk coffee we had in the LSOL October.

Utilised the £5 voucher we were given by them and ordered 500g.

Cost me £15 posted! Great price and great coffee.

*Uganda Bukonzo Dream*


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

After a nicely-rested arrival on the weekend, I can heartily recommend Coaltown Deep Winter. A washed Ugandan, it delivers quite nicely on the advertised notes of chocolate, orange spice and brown sugar. It drank nicely in milk/with cream at the weekend, but really shone in today's americano....juicy with the orange, but with a light and well-balanced touch. My second shot with Coaltown....very impressive.

I also have on order some of Jake's new offering at Crown and Canvas - "Peru - Juan Heredia Sanchez". Not sold (yet! 😋) as a winter or Christmas coffee....but "Spicy with hints of Nutmeg and Orange. Maple syrup sweetness"....I mean!👌🎅


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

ooglewoogle said:


> I also have on order some of Jake's new offering at Crown and Canvas - "Peru - Juan Heredia Sanchez". Not sold (yet! 😋) as a winter or Christmas coffee....but "Spicy with hints of Nutmeg and Orange. Maple syrup sweetness"..


 Got mine. I didnt realise, but it's quite a light coffee. I've been drinking "Brazil - Fazenda Terra Preta" for the last 3 months, which was a lot different. I was a bit shocked. Is it the peruvian beans that make it lighter?


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm working my way through 1kg of Coaltown Deep Winter and am also loving it.

1kg of Black Cat's Jingle Beans to follow...


----------



## TimeZ0ne (Nov 30, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> I'm working my way through 1kg of Coaltown Deep Winter and am also loving it.
> 
> 1kg of Black Cat's Jingle Beans to follow...


 I'm actually in a toss up with the two you've mentioned for my next, I've got 500gs left so likely my next order would be around end of Jan. Fingers crossed they'll still be around.

Have you tried the Coaltown with milk?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Two arrived earlier today.. Had to try them both of course..


----------

